# Riding and stable tasks while pregnant?



## LizScott (24 November 2008)

I'm coming up to 13wks pregnant and have 3 horses on DIY - 1 is on box rest and unlikely to be ridden until after pregnancy but I am trying to keep the other 2 fit for as long as poss.

Trouble is that I keep worrying I'm going to hurt the baby by doing so much physical stuff - I'm not jumping anymore and sticking to flatwork and only hacking the sensible ned. Am I worrying about nothing or should I be taking it easier?


----------



## Nailed (24 November 2008)

im not sure id be riding for fear of a fal... but nothing wrong with staying active mucking out and doing jobs. A girl on our yard was pregnant with twins and mucked out the morning she went into labour!

(They 5 montsh now and stunning!)

Lou x


----------



## wizzi901 (24 November 2008)

I was the same as you in that I worried (partly because I had the one chance at it also!!! - IVF etc).

In time so many people including specialists told me to stop worrying, I realise now why!! - baby will take exactly what it needs, what it wants....admittedly I also fell off when pregnant (that was from a horse I knew very well) so not really recommended, but each to their own, I carried on riding until my bump hit the pommel!!

My daughter despite our little plop to the floor is absolutely fine, 9 years on! I was convinced if I did sitting trot that I would "dislodge" baby!!  

Of course now that my teeth are falling to bits nearly 10 years on, and they went to pieces exactly a year after she was born, I am convinced that all my calcium went to her!!

Try to not worry, dont go mad but dont be scared to do normal things etiher, but generally go by what your GP says, they know best.

I carried on until she was born but not everyone can, people may have complications etc.  The one thing I would say is be careful more towards your due date, say a month or two before, your muscles etc in your pelvic area start loosening up to prepare for babies arrival etc, this is when you can really do lasting damage as your bones and pelvic area are much more pliable (not the right word but you know what i mean!).

Most of all enjoy it whilst baby is growing in ya tum and not playing in the muck heap somewhere or nicking your grooming kit!!

Good luck!


----------



## mandk (24 November 2008)

<font color="blue"> I have an 18mth old daughter and am currently 18weeks pregnant with no.2......

I trust both my horses and kept riding for a while with my 1st, but not very often to be honest as I suffer really badly with sickness.

I then stopped riding all together as I just did not want to risk a fall and was worrying every time I rode - I feel I trust my horses 99%, but there is always a risk with riding and I feel I can not take that risk whilst pregnant- it is another life after all.

I have ridden with this pregnancy twice to show potential loaning people my mare is not a looney.  Other than that and now she has found a home, I def will not be riding until after baby is here.

Also, if you speak to your midwives..... its not nice but horse riders have strong perineum muscles and when you are pushing baby out - this is the muscle you are pushing against.  By keeping this muscle toned you are making life harder during labour and more likely to tear.  This is what all my midwifes told me- it is not nice and enough to make me stop riding for 9months!

As for mucking out etc- I keep going, it is good to keep fit, within reason.  Just do what you can but have a break and rest when you need to and if you need help, ask for it!

I know some people compete right up til just before baby arrives - everyone is different and its a free choice......  For me it is only 9 months of your life not riding for the sake of your baby if you do take fall. </font>


----------



## annaellie (24 November 2008)

When I had my 1st my midwife said I could keep riding as long as I felt comftable though went through risks should I fall, I continued to muck ou and ride up till 9 months and felt great had aneasy labour and not much weight gain on my 2nd I had lost my comp horse to colic and had sold my pony, so was horseless I put on loads of weight and had a harder labour due to not being so fit. It what you feel happy with your body will soon let you know if its to much just weigh up the risks ie falls kicksetc you also know your own horses best so this will have an impact on what you choose to do


----------



## molehill (24 November 2008)

I was hunting up until i was 7 mths pregnant(not hedge hopping!) and about another month on top of that,just hacking out.
I gave up as i had to use a mounting block(high one) to get on and off.
I was doing stables up until i had my son.
Do what you feel comfy doing.


----------



## Wilbur_Force (24 November 2008)

I have two girls (5 years and 15 months).  With my first I stopped riding when I was 3 months - first time worried mother and all that.  With the second, I rode til 6 months and felt fine but canter was horrible as my balance was all over the place!  In rising trot, the bottom of the bump kept hitting the saddle - yuk it was horrible!  I still did loads of yard duties though, right up until a fortnight before I gave birth.  Was super tired though on some days so my advice would be to listen to your body - do as much as you feel comfortable with.  You have a lifetime of riding left and your pregnancy will pass by very quickly indeed.  The shock will be after you have your little one - your horsey time will be compromised for a fair while afterwards!


----------



## LizScott (24 November 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really want to keep riding and doing everything so guess there's no reason why not, so long as I feel ok!


----------



## howengold (24 November 2008)

I ran our family yard, mucking out and exercising the show ponies right up to almost the end of both my pregnancies.  I had help to ride the youngsters and ponies I didn't trust but the older ones that I knew well I rode myself.  I did everything on the yard during the week as my sisters were at work and my mum has leg problems so could help much.  I made sure I got plenty of rest in between and took my time between jobs.

During  my third pregnancy I lost the baby, don't know why but I was 11 years older than when I'd last been pregnant and I think I was trying to prove a point by doing as much as I used to and to be honest I think I did far more and too much in one go.  My body just didn't cope the way it used to (I must admit I did drag half a trough of water up the field because I was sick of being treated like china by the staff).  If I do try again I will take things slowly and probably let my kids do the work.

I guess I am saying be careful and don't take risks but you will know when to stop x


----------



## Tuppence88 (24 November 2008)

My mum carried on exercising hunters and i'm fine twenty years on *twitch*
She always says that she had to borrow a portly hunting gentlemans breeches to get them over her bump. Its a tell the boyfriend first time you meet story!


----------



## Ashkadog (24 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 <font color="blue"> 

Also, if you speak to your midwives..... its not nice but horse riders have strong perineum muscles and when you are pushing baby out - this is the muscle you are pushing against.  By keeping this muscle toned you are making life harder during labour and more likely to tear.  This is what all my midwifes told me- it is not nice and enough to make me stop riding for 9months!

 </font> 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is true by the way. My aunts a midwife and after I had my son she said "did you have a difficult birth?" "yes I ended up with a section why?" "well, thats because your a horse rider my love" "cheers thanks"

I rode until I couldnt make a full hack without getting off to go for a wee!!!!!!!


----------

